

Public California Government Salaries - palidanx
http://publicpay.ca.gov/

======
palidanx
Whoa: Bart General Manager:
[http://publicpay.ca.gov/Reports/PositionDetail.aspx?employee...](http://publicpay.ca.gov/Reports/PositionDetail.aspx?employeeid=4727743)

$320,000/year

